# Personality poll!



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi! 

Want to join me on a mystical journey of self-discovery? Of course you do!

To be fair, I stole this idea off another site, but I thought I might try it here just out of personal curiosity. Though I'll fully understand if nobody can be bothered, because it takes a bit of effort to fill out the test.

Basically, it's the Jung personality test. You answer some questions, and you get to find out which of 16 personality types most resemble you.

I've provided a link to the test:
http://www.similarminds.com/jung.html
This is the shortest version of the test I could find - 50 odd questions (!), but it doesn't take long, trust me.

I think this could be interesting... Though I'll understand if you have better things to do than answer a bunch of stupid questions. However! Give it a go! It might be of some use to you in your recovery. Descriptions of each personality type are available on the site, and you can google for more info too.

Thanks for participating!


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Just to set the ball rolling - I am an INFP.

creative, smart, idealist, loner, attracted to sad things, disorganized, avoidant, can be overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings, prone to quitting, prone to feelings of loneliness, ambivalent of the rules, solitary, daydreams about people to maintain a sense of closeness, focus on fantasies, acts without planning, low self confidence, emotionally moody, can feel defective, prone to lateness, likes esoteric things, wounded at the core, feels shame, frequently losing things, prone to sadness, prone to dreaming about a rescuer, disorderly, observer, easily distracted, does not like crowds, can act without thinking, private, can feel uncomfortable around others, familiar with the darkside, hermit, more likely to support marijuana legalization, can sabotage self, likes the rain, sometimes can't control fearful thoughts, prone to crying, prone to regret, attracted to the counter culture, can be submissive, prone to feeling discouraged, frequently second guesses self, not punctual, not always prepared, can feel victimized, prone to confusion, prone to irresponsibility, can be pessimistic

As you can see - I'm a right barrel of laughs, me. Hopefully your personality is a bit more cheerful. Remember, plenty more different descriptions on the web, just google if you're interested.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Introverted (*I*) 81.48% Extroverted (E) 18.52%
Sensing (*S*) 60% Intuitive (N) 40%
Thinking (*T*) 83.87% Feeling (F) 16.13%
Judging (*J*) 65.63% Perceiving (P) 34.38%​
Your type is: *ISTJ*


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Introverted (*I*) 66.67% Extroverted (E) 33.33%
Intuitive (*N*) 58.82% Sensing (S) 41.18%
Feeling (*F*) 60% Thinking (T) 40%
Judging (*J*) 52.94% Perceiving (P) 47.06%​


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I have usually gotten either INTP or INFP, but I think I've also gotten INTJ and ISFP.

This time I got INTP, but the N, T, and P were all only about 55 percent, and the INFP description above sounds a lot like me, too.*
*


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Intp


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Interesting facts...

People with the INxx type are the most likely to be love-shy.

Hitler was an INFJ - which is the same personality type as Jesus and Martin Luther King!

The least common type of personality is the INFJ.

NTs are rarer than any other group.

Lists of famous celebrities by personality type can be found here...

http://www.typelogic.com/


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Introverted (*I*) 79.31% Extroverted (E) 20.69%
Sensing (*S*) 53.66% Intuitive (N) 46.34%
Thinking (*T*) 62.5% Feeling (F) 37.5%
Judging (*J*) 51.43% Perceiving (P) 48.57%​
Your type is: *ISTJ*

*ISTJ* - "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population. ​


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm on the border of ISTJ and ISFJ (lean towards the former).


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Introverted (*I*) 74.19% Extroverted (E) 25.81%
Intuitive (*N*) 51.16% Sensing (S) 48.84%
Feeling (*F*) 52.78% Thinking (T) 47.22%
Judging (*J*) 52.63% Perceiving (P) 47.37%

*INFJ* - "Author". Strong drive and enjoyment to help others. Complex personality. *1.5% of total population.*

INFJs are warm and affirming people who are usually also deep and complex. *They're likely to seek out and promote relationships that are intense and meaningful*. They tend to be perfectionists, and are always striving for the Ultimate Relationship. For the most part, this is a positive feature, but sometimes works against the INFJ if they fall into the habit of moving from relationship to relationship, always in search of a more perfect partner. In general, the INFJ is *a deeply warm and caring person who is highly invested in the health of their close relationships*, and puts forth a lot of effort to make them positive. They are valued by those close to them for these special qualities. *They seek long-term, lifelong relationships*, although they don't always find them.

They are usually extremely intuitive individuals, who will *have no patience for anyone they feel is dishonest or corrupt*. They'll have no interest in being around these kinds of people.

 
Seems mostly accurate :yes I didn't know my personality type is so rare...


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

INTJ

loner, more interested in intellectual pursuits than relationships or family, not very altruistic, not very complimentary, would rather be friendless than jobless, observer, values solitude, perfectionist, detached, private, not much fun, hidden, skeptical, does not tend to like most people, socially uncomfortable, not physically affectionate, unhappy, does not talk about feelings, hard to impress, analytical, likes esoteric things, tends to be pessimistic, not spontaneous, prone to discontentment, guarded, does not think they are weird but others do, responsible, can be insensitive or ambivalent to the misfortunes of others, orderly, clean, organized, familiar with darkside, tends not to value organized religion, suspicious of others, can be lonely, rarely shows anger, punctual, finisher, prepared

I get something different every time. This time I took it and got this, it's not even close. I am most certainly not prepared or punctual. nor am I callous or hard to impress.:sus


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I got 50% on thinking and feeling so I could be an INTP or INFP


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Istj


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I did this on other sites a long time ago. I still have my results because I put them in a note on Facebook haha:

"The first site: www.humanmetrics.com - go to the Jung Typology Test.
The second site: www.personalitytype.com - enter your code (mine was INFJ) and you'll get something like this:

You Are an INFJ (Introvert, iNtuitive, Feeler, Judger)

INFJs represent between 1 and 3% of the U.S. Population

INFJs inhabit a world of ideas. They are independent, original thinkers driven by their strong feelings, and personal integrity. Sensitive, committed, hardworking, and perceptive, INFJs are often excellent listeners, skilled at generating enlightened and creative solutions to people's problems. Thoughtful and careful decision makers, INFJs prefer to have plenty of time to let ideas "percolate" before taking action. Because they value harmony and agreement, INFJs like to persuade others of the validity of their viewpoint. They win the cooperation of others by using approval and praise, rather than argument or intimidation.

INFJs go to great lengths to promote fellowship and avoid conflict. They are also often perfectionists highly focused, and driven to accomplish their goals. Rather formal and reserved, INFJs can be difficult to read, but it is critically important to them that their values, needs and concerns be understood and respected."


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

INFP, through and through. So is my boyfriend. It makes for a very nice, harmonious relationship. I have bipolar disorder and I took the test and got ENFP once when I was manic.


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

Your type is: *INTP*

INTP - "Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population.

Introverted (*I*) 72.41% Extroverted (E) 27.59%
Intuitive (*N*) 55.56% Sensing (S) 44.44%
Thinking (*T*) 50% Feeling (F) 50%
Perceiving (*P*) 56.76% Judging (J) 43.24%



Meli24R said:


> I got 50% on thinking and feeling so I could be an INTP or INFP


same here.	:|


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

*INTJ* - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population. 
​
 Introverted (*I*) 69.23% Extroverted (E) 30.77%
Intuitive (*N*) 56.52% Sensing (S) 43.48%
Thinking (*T*) 55.26% Feeling (F) 44.74%
Judging (*J*) 67.74% Perceiving (P) 32.26%


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Jung Test Results

Introverted (*I*) 83.87% Extroverted (E) 16.13%
Intuitive (*N*) 55.88% Sensing (S) 44.12%
Feeling (*F*) 66.67% Thinking (T) 33.33%
Judging (*J*) 56.41% Perceiving (P) 43.59%​
Your type is: *INFJ*

Interesting.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Isfj


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Introverted (*I*) 68.57% Extroverted (E) 31.43%
Sensing (*S*) 60% Intuitive (N) 40%
Thinking (*T*) 64.71% Feeling (F) 35.29%
Judging (*J*) 58.33% Perceiving (P) 41.67%​
Your type is: *ISTJ*


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

INFP

*INFP* - "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population. ​


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks to everybody who's voted so far! :thanks


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm a ISTJ. The description does sound a lot like me.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I guess it's fitting that all our personality types so far have began with 'I' for Introverted, with no extroverts


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

INTJ apparently and is somewhat accurate. Having said that I don't think I'm a complete ******* LOL
Cheers


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

*ISTJ* - "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population

:stu


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's a compatibility chart - http://www.personalitydesk.com/myers-briggs-matches.php


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Introverted (*I*) 81.82% Extroverted (E) 18.18%
Sensing (*S*) 54.55% Intuitive (N) 45.45%
Thinking (*T*) 58.82% Feeling (F) 41.18%
Perceiving (*P*) 56.25% Judging (J) 43.75%​
Your type is: *ISTP*

*ISTP* - "Engineer". Values freedom of action and following interests and impulses. Independent, concise in speech, master of tools. 5.4% of total population.

Well I chose the 'neutral/middle' option quite often when I felt the questions were unusual to me and I think that resulted in the percentage values around 40-60%. So they could easily have gone the other way.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 89.29% Extroverted (E) 10.71%
Sensing (*S*) 61.9% Intuitive (N) 38.1%
Thinking (*T*) 60% Feeling (F) 40%
Judging (*J*) 65.79% Perceiving (P) 34.21%
​Your type is: *ISTJ*
*
*


> responsible, planner, private, loner tendencies, perfectionist, organized, detail oriented, organized, would rather be friendless than jobless, realistic, observer, clean, focused, does not talk about feelings, finisher, punctual, private, does not appreciate strangeness, not adventurous, not spontaneous, follows the rules, dutiful, avoids mistakes, conventional, likes solitude, insensitive to the hardships of others, prepared, anti-tattoos, things rules are important, cautious, security seeking, prepares for worst case scenarios, logical, analytical, does not accept apologies easily, hard working


*

http://similarminds.com/jung/istj.html

*


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

INTP. Found this about 6 years ago well before I found out about SAD. I joined a site based on it and hated the people there. They saw themselves as better/more special than everyone else. Oh well.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> INTP. Found this about 6 years ago well before I found out about SAD. I joined a site based on it and hated the people there. They saw themselves as better/more special than everyone else. Oh well.


Lol, I did that too (for INFPs). What a bunch of moany emo goth cry babies they were! Sigh... My brother's an INTP btw and I think he's a lovely bloke.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Zombie Sheep said:


> Lol, I did that too (for INFPs). What a bunch of moany emo goth cry babies they were! Sigh... My brother's an INTP btw and I think he's a lovely bloke.


I'm sure many of them were great people one on one. Just a horrible website to post on. Too much bitterness, perhaps? I'm over it.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

On quite a few questions I could have chose a mix of answers to described me. I came out as an ISTJ anyway, like a few others it seems.
Introverted 56
Sensing 25
Thinking 38
Judging 56


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

ISFJ

follows the rules, polite, fears drawing attention to self, dislikes competition, somewhat easily frightened, easily offended, timid, dutiful, private, lower energy, finisher, organized, socially uncomfortable, modest, not confrontational, easily hurt, observer, prone to crying, not spontaneous, tolerant to differences, apprehensive, clean, planner, prone to confusion, afraid of many things, responsible, guarded, avoidant, anxious, cautious, suspicious, more interested in relationships and family than intellectual pursuits, not adventurous, fears doing the wrong thing, dislikes change

favored careers:

homemaker, stay at home parent, office worker, health care worker, personal assistant, school teacher, administrative assistant, child care worker, clerical employee, receptionist, library assistant, dietician, health educator, librariandisfavored careers:​
rock star, philosophy professor, filmmaker, performer, writer, bar owner, comedian, dj, entertainer, ceo, psychotherapist, bartender, entrepreneur, lecturer, astronomer​​​​​​


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

*INFP*

Introverted (I) 80.65% Extroverted (E) 19.35%
Intuitive (N) 62.16% Sensing (S) 37.84%
Feeling (F) 52.94% Thinking (T) 47.06%
Perceiving (P) 52.94% Judging (J) 47.06%

Depending on how I feel, the F/T and P/J are variable, but I'm always IN.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Last time I took this test I got INFJ. It seems like, depending how I feel, the F/T and P/J are variable for me too. The IN never changes.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Introverted (*I*) 83.33% Extroverted (E) 16.67%
Intuitive (*N*) 58.97% Sensing (S) 41.03%
Feeling (*F*) 62.86% Thinking (T) 37.14%
Perceiving (*P*) 64.86% Judging (J) 35.14%


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 82.76% Extroverted (E) 17.24%
Sensing (*S*) 53.85% Intuitive (N) 46.15%
Feeling (*F*) 54.29% Thinking (T) 45.71%
Perceiving (*P*) 52.78% Judging (J) 47.22%


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Introverted (I) 80% 
Intuitive (N) 57.14% 
Feeling (F) 51.28% 
Judging (J) 60% 
Extroverted (E) 20%
Sensing (S) 42.86%
Thinking (T) 48.72%
Perceiving (P) 40%
Your type is: INFJ

Wow..I've read a bit more about this...it was pretty accurate for me...but who knows..
http://www.personalitypage.com/INFJ.html


----------



## BlueBamboo (May 8, 2007)

Ooo, pet interest of mine. I'm an INTJ. We're supposed to be very self-confident... I fail pretty spectacularly on that front but mostly everything else is accurate. Less than 1% of the female population, which is probably why I feel so out of place all the time.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> INTP. Found this about 6 years ago well before I found out about SAD. I joined a site based on it and hated the people there. They saw themselves as better/more special than everyone else. Oh well.


INTPc?



Zombie Sheep said:


> Lol, I did that too (for INFPs). What a bunch of moany emo goth cry babies they were!


And were not? lol

I already took the Myers-Briggs test in college. Full INTP here. We make up 1% of the population and yet most of the people on this forum is one. hmmm...


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

BlueBamboo said:


> Ooo, pet interest of mine. I'm an INTJ. We're supposed to be very self-confident... I fail pretty spectacularly on that front but mostly everything else is accurate. Less than 1% of the female population, which is probably why I feel so out of place all the time.


INTJ here too. :hs

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

_



Lol, I did that too (for INFPs). What a bunch of moany emo goth cry babies they were!

And were not? lol

Click to expand...

_


> I already took the Myers-Briggs test in college. Full INTP here. We make up 1% of the population and yet most of the people on this forum is one. hmmm...


I'm suprised at the results here! Lots of the other INxx types as I expected, but very few INFPs - that's the biggest suprise for me, given that it's such a classically 'shy' personality. Introverted, sensitive, constant daydreaming, imaginary friends during childhood, low-self esteem etc.

BlueBamboo - I love this stuff too. Do you know about the other personality tests?

There's the Enneagram, which has 9 distinct personality types, and the 5 factor test, which measures the varying degrees of various personality traits (such as introversion, agreeability etc) rather than just assigning you a type. If anybody's interested, there's loads on here.

http://www.similarminds.com/personality_tests.html

Once again, thanks to everybody for voting!


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Zombie Sheep said:


> _
> 
> I'm suprised at the results here! Lots of the other INxx types as I expected, but very few INFPs - that's the biggest suprise for me, given that it's such a classically 'shy' personality. Introverted, sensitive, constant daydreaming, imaginary friends during childhood, low-self esteem etc.
> 
> ...


_

Took that as well. I'm 5w4/4w5. And to edit that post I'm actually INT/FP. I oddly have all the traits of both._


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL. I just noticed that every single extroverted type on the poll is at zero.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Your Crazy said:


> Took that as well. I'm 5w4/4w5. And to edit that post I'm actually INT/FP. I oddly have all the traits of both.


OMG!

I'm a 4w5! INFP! What are the chances eh? Btw, if you're 50-50 on a trait you can be - for example - an INxP. x represents a lack of preference in either area.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

Istj


----------



## lb756 (May 31, 2008)

I'm the walking definition of an ISTJ.

http://www.personalitypage.com/ISTJ.html


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 82.14% Extroverted (E) 17.86%
Intuitive (*N*) 58.54% Sensing (S) 41.46%
Feeling (*F*) 61.11% Thinking (T) 38.89%
Perceiving (*P*) 62.16% Judging (J) 37.84%

*INFP* - "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population.


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm an INFJ. I've read the description for it and it's scary accurate. I like it that I'm different from the norm (very few people are INFJ's) but it also makes me feel kind of lonely. It does explain why I feel so different from everyone else though...

http://www.personalitypage.com/INFJ.html


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm an INTP.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

INFJ :blush


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I used to be INTJ, but I've tested INFJ two times now. So it seems I've gone from useful tool, to wuss.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Another INTJ here
_
"does not think they are weird, but others do" _(I am fully aware of my weirdness, thank you!)


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Introverted (*I*) 87.1% Extroverted (E) 12.9%
Intuitive (*N*) 67.65% Sensing (S) 32.35%
Thinking (*T*) 69.7% Feeling (F) 30.3%
Perceiving (*P*) 72.41% Judging (J) 27.59%

*INTP* - "Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population.

and Enneagram 5, for those interested.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Cerberus said:


> introversion is not the same as shyness or social anxiety. The test doesn't really take this into consideration, so the poll will be skewed. I bet there are more extroverts on this forum than there appears to be.


Not every introvert has social anxiety but 99.9% of the people with SA are introverts. The poll shows this. But I have seen extrovert people with severe stage fright, I am also surprised that there is not one extrovert here.

This personality test is not made to measure shyness or to test SA, also they don't say that if you are an introvert, then you must have social anxiety.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

*"Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.*


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

proximo20 said:


> Not every introvert has social anxiety but 99.9% of the people with SA are introverts. The poll shows this. But I have seen extrovert people with severe stage fright, I am also surprised that there is not one extrovert here.
> 
> This personality test is not made to measure shyness or to test SA, also they don't say that if you are an introvert, then you must have social anxiety.


The poll doesn't show this because, as you said, the test is not made to measure shyness. It doesn't take into account extroverts who aren't able to express their extroversion due to SA (they're forced to act as though they're introverts, but would feel better if they could socialize all the time or a lot more). And I bet there are more SA people with extoversion than your number, which you pulled out of nowhere, shows. It would really suck to be the kind of person who is fearful of others yet is also energized by other people more than being alone (how introverts are energized).


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Introverted (*I*) 80.65% Extroverted (E) 19.35%
Sensing (*S*) 51.22% Intuitive (N) 48.78%
Thinking (*T*) 56.41% Feeling (F) 43.59%
Perceiving (*P*) 66.67% Judging (J) 33.33%​
I'm ISTP. I have a feeling I already did this test once.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> The poll doesn't show this because, as you said, the test is not made to measure shyness. It doesn't take into account extroverts who aren't able to express their extroversion due to SA (they're forced to act as though they're introverts, but would feel better if they could socialize all the time or a lot more). And I bet there are more SA people with extoversion than your number, which you pulled out of nowhere, shows. It would really suck to be the kind of person who is fearful of others yet is also energized by other people more than being alone (how introverts are energized).


I've never met an extrovert who couldn't express their extroversion in one way or another...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*Hmmm....*



TheDaffodil said:


> I did this on other sites a long time ago. I still have my results because I put them in a note on Facebook haha:
> 
> "The first site: www.humanmetrics.com - go to the Jung Typology Test.
> The second site: www.personalitytype.com - enter your code (mine was INFJ) and you'll get something like this:
> ...


OK, I decided to do it again using the Similar Minds site and I got a different result, although not too drastic: INFP
"Introverted (*I*) 58.82% Extroverted (E) 41.18%
Intuitive (*N*) 70.27% Sensing (S) 29.73%
Feeling (*F*) 72.97% Thinking (T) 27.03%
Perceiving (*P*) 56.41% Judging (J) 43.59%"
"*INFP* - "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population."

I think both INFJ and INFP fit me.


----------



## dejay72 (Oct 11, 2009)

Infp


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Introverted (*I*) 71.88% Extroverted (E) 28.13%
Sensing (*S*) 51.16% Intuitive (N) 48.84%
Thinking (*T*) 64.71% Feeling (F) 35.29%
Perceiving (*P*) 60% Judging (J) 40%

*ISTP* - "Engineer". Values freedom of action and following interests and impulses. Independent, concise in speech, master of tools. 5.4% of total population. ​


It's funny, because I am an engineer. I guess this thing is accurate.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I think it's very strange that there isn't a single extrovert here. Either this says a lot about how shy people think, or the test is inaccurate.
Could "inward" thinking be the sole problem?



Your Crazy said:


> INTPc?


Yeah. How do you find the forum?


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 84.38% Extroverted (E) 15.63%
Sensing (*S*) 67.65% Intuitive (N) 32.35%
Thinking (*T*) 54.29% Feeling (F) 45.71%
Judging (*J*) 77.14% Perceiving (P) 22.86%​
Your type is: *ISTJ*

*ISTJ* - "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population. ​
​
Interesting. :blank I took a very long personality test way back in university, and I think I was something slightly different (maybe INFP or something). Guess this is what I am now.

This apppears to be the most 'popular' type in the poll so far, followed closely by INTJ if I remember correctly.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

And what the heck does this mean anyway?


> "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population.




I am definitely the first and last thing. Middle -- not sure. (e.g. marriage is a time-honored institution I could/can most definitely do without!)


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 68.57% Extroverted (E) 31.43%
Intuitive (*N*) 74.19% Sensing (S) 25.81%
Feeling (*F*) 65.79% Thinking (T) 34.21%
Perceiving (*P*) 71.43% Judging (J) 28.57%​
Your type is: *INFP*​
Wow, this is really interesting and suprisingly accurate.
I can really relate to the descriptive factors of this personality type.​


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

Done this test twice now. Both times I got INTJ.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ISFP

or at least that was the result when I did this crap a few years ago.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

INFJ but im not far from INFP either


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't have time to take that test now, but I've taken similar tests in the past and I usually get ISTP. I've had INFP and ISTJ before too though. They say ISTPs are good at problem-solving and troubleshooting, and funnily enough I am. I have a very "diagnostic" mind.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Introverted (*I*) 79.31% Extroverted (E) 20.69%
Sensing (*S*) 62.86% Intuitive (N) 37.14%
Feeling (*F*) 60% Thinking (T) 40%
Judging (*J*) 57.89% Perceiving (P) 42.11%​
Your type is: *ISFJ*
 "Conservator". Desires to be of service and to minister to individual needs - very loyal. 13.8% of total population.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Introverted (*I*) 71.43% Extroverted (E) 28.57%
Sensing (*S*) 71.05% Intuitive (N) 28.95%
Thinking (*T*) 51.28% Feeling (F) 48.72%
Perceiving (*P*) 56.1% Judging (J) 43.9%​
Your type is: *ISTP*

*ISTP* - "Engineer". Values freedom of action and following interests and impulses. Independent, concise in speech, master of tools. 5.4% of total population. ​
ehhh...? idk
​


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Introverted (I) 73.08% Extroverted (E) 26.92%
Sensing (S) 58.33% Intuitive (N) 41.67%
Thinking (T) 54.84% Feeling (F) 45.16%
Judging (J) 53.85% Perceiving (P) 46.15%


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

introverted (*I*) 79.31% Extroverted (E) 20.69%
Intuitive (*N*) 54.05% Sensing (S) 45.95%
Thinking (*T*) 50% Feeling (F) 50%
Judging (*J*) 58.82% Perceiving (P) 41.18%

*INTJ* - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm an *INTJ*. I had to take this test in HS as part of one of those career evaluation tests. According to the test results my perfect career is as a bus driver or a corrections officer. uke


----------



## spiderparts (Nov 14, 2007)

Introverted (*I*) 86.67% Extroverted (E) 13.33%
Sensing (*S*) 70% Intuitive (N) 30%
Thinking (*T*) 68.75% Feeling (F) 31.25%
Judging (*J*) 68.75% Perceiving (P) 31.25%​
Your type is: *ISTJ*


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 60% Extroverted (E) 40%
Sensing (*S*) 55% Intuitive (N) 45%
Feeling (*F*) 52.94% Thinking (T) 47.06%
Perceiving (*P*) 57.89% Judging (J) 42.11%


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Introverted (*I*) 85.71% Extroverted (E) 14.29%
Sensing (*S*) 62.5% Intuitive (N) 37.5%
Thinking (*T*) 62.5% Feeling (F) 37.5%
Judging (*J*) 54.84% Perceiving (P) 45.16%​
Your type is: *ISTJ*​


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

These days I score as INTP. I used to score as an INFP for several years.

I no longer believe in the validity of the test though. It isn't scientific at all. Much like astrology, it is wide open to confirmation bias and the Forer Effect.

I actually think this test is often bad for people. I've participated in a few online communities based around the MBTI test (which is similar enough) and I've come to the conclusion that taking this stuff seriously usually does more harm than good.


----------



## Forza Italia (Oct 30, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 58.06% Extroverted (E) 41.94%
Intuitive (*N*) 60% Sensing (S) 40%
Feeling (*F*) 62.86% Thinking (T) 37.14%
Perceiving (*P*) 52.94% Judging (J) 47.06%

Your type is: *INFP

**NFP* - "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population.

Fun to take, but i doubt the jungian interpretation.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Every time I take those tests only half the letters stay the same. I and T. I get S a little more often than N. J and P are about 50/50.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

So I took this test a while ago and the result was ISTP but I just now read the description and it doesn't fit me AT ALL. This is the only part that I feel applies to me: 

"ISTPs avoid making judgments based on personal values - they feel that judgments and decisions should be made impartially, based on the fact. They are not naturally tuned in to how they are affecting others. They do not pay attention to their own feelings, and even distrust them and try to ignore them, because they have difficulty distinguishing between emotional reactions and value judgments. This may be a problem area for many ISTPs. 

An ISTP who is over-stressed may exhibit rash emotional outbursts of anger, or on the other extreme may be overwhelmed by emotions and feelings which they feel compelled to share with people (often inappropriately). An ISTP who is down on themself will foray into the world of value judgments - a place which is not natural for the ISTP - and judge themself by their inability to perform some task. They will then approach the task in a grim emotional state, expecting the worst. "


----------



## rustyshackleford (Oct 30, 2009)

I generally don't like quizes like this, because they're based on your perception of yourself, rather than reality. Anyways, here goes.

Your type is: *ISFP* Introverted (*I*) 68.75% Extroverted (E) 31.25%
Sensing (*S*) 56.25% Intuitive (N) 43.75%
Feeling (*F*) 57.58% Thinking (T) 42.42%
Perceiving (*P*) 58.82% Judging (J) 41.18%
​


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

INTJ
the first time I ever got that result I was quite pleased (well, I mean, as pleased as you can be about that type of thing)
...and then my brother got the exact same result lol


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I land somewhere between INFP and INFJ.


----------



## jadepenguin (Nov 18, 2009)

I usually get ISTP or ISTJ


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

Extroverted (*E*) 74.19% Introverted (I) 25.81%
Intuitive (*N*) 77.78% Sensing (S) 22.22%
Feeling (*F*) 89.66% Thinking (T) 10.34%
Perceiving (*P*) 84.38% Judging (J) 15.63%​
Your type is: *ENFP*


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 72.41% Extroverted (E) 27.59%
Sensing (*S*) 50% Intuitive (N) 50%
Feeling (*F*) 53.85% Thinking (T) 46.15%
Judging (*J*) 54.29% Perceiving (P) 45.71%


Your type is: *INFJ*​


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

INTP this time - sometimes the result is INTJ ??? They both sound about right though.


----------



## rgambord (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm an INFP kid with an IQ of 150... Every once in a while, I'll get INTP, INTJ, and INFJ...but, it's definitely always been INxx.

And INFP is what I would classify myself as, even if a test says I'm something else. Go figure.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Dec 4, 2009)

ISTJ:

"responsible, planner, private, loner tendencies, perfectionist, organized, detail oriented,would rather be friendless than jobless, realistic, observer, clean, focused, does not talk about feelings, finisher, punctual, does not appreciate strangeness, not adventurous, not spontaneous, follows the rules, dutiful, avoids mistakes, conventional, likes solitude, insensitive to the hardships of others, prepared, anti-tattoos, things rules are important, cautious, security seeking, prepares for worst case scenarios, logical, analytical, does not accept apologies easily, hard working"

I'm going to have to take this test again because it's not very accurate. I answered mostly 50/50 because how I feel and what I think often depend on the situation at hand, and my mood. I don't understand how I ended up with the above results.

For example: I can be a loner or I can be very social. This depends on my mood, my enviornment as well as the people around me. Sometimes I talk about my feelings and sometimes I don't. I can be pretty reticent if I wish or decide it is best to keep certain feelings to myself. I don't feel that everyone needs to know how I feel.

I am anything but insensitive to the hardships of others. It may occur but it's not very often. I am a very empathetic person. Also, I can be strange myself and I appreciate strangeness so I don't understand my results. Also, I absolutely love tattoos! I have one of my own and am planning on getting more.

Many of the above descriptions describe me sometimes but not all the time.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Dec 4, 2009)

Now I scored ESTJ:

Blue = Accurate 
Grey = Fifty Fifty
Red = Inaccurate

"organized, group oriented, focused, conventional, leader, emotionally stable, anal, attention seeking, planner, realistic, fearless, responsible, finisher, decisive, norm following, respects authority, punctual, hard working, stiff, self confident, thinks rules and regulations are important, follows the rules, clean, outgoing, social, content, does not like being alone, normal, regular, does not like weird or strange people / things - intolerant of differences, strict, disciplined, aggressive, assertive, happy, proper, formal, strict with self, meticulous,"


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 90% Extroverted (E) 10%
Intuitive (*N*) 60.47% Sensing (S) 39.53%
Thinking (*T*) 56.76% Feeling (F) 43.24%
Judging (*J*) 74.29% Perceiving (P) 25.71%​
Your type is: *INTJ*

"Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

INFP and INTJ are neck and neck...


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 70% Extroverted (E) 30%
Sensing (*S*) 50% Intuitive (N) 50%
Thinking (*T*) 70.59% Feeling (F) 29.41%
Judging (*J*) 67.65% Perceiving (P) 32.35%​
Your type is: *INTJ*

*INTJ* - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.

I guess I'm *ISTJ*, too (or something...)

(Darkened for truth!)

INTJ:
loner, more interested in intellectual pursuits than relationships or family, not very altruistic, not very complimentary, would rather be friendless than jobless, observer, values solitude, perfectionist, detached, private, not much fun _(I'd like to think this isn't true, at least)_, hidden, *skeptical*, does not tend to like most people, socially uncomfortable, not physically affectionate, unhappy, does not talk about feelings, hard to impress, analytical, likes esoteric things, tends to be pessimistic, not spontaneous, *prone to discontentment*, guarded, does not think they are weird but others do, responsible, can be insensitive or ambivalent to the misfortunes of others, orderly, clean, organized, familiar with darkside _(?)_, *tends not to value organized religion*, suspicious of others, *can be lonely*, rarely shows anger, punctual, finisher, prepared

ISTJ:
responsible, planner, private, loner tendencies, perfectionist, organized, detail oriented, would rather be friendless than jobless, *realistic*, observer, clean, focused, does not talk about feelings, finisher, punctual, does not appreciate strangeness, not adventurous, not spontaneous, *follows the rules*, dutiful, avoids mistakes, conventional, likes solitude, insensitive to the hardships of others, prepared, anti-tattoos, thinks rules are important, *cautious*, security seeking, prepares for worst case scenarios, *logical*, analytical, does not accept apologies easily, hard working

Yea, I guess I fit somewhere in the middle...


----------



## compulsive dreamer (Dec 9, 2009)

*I'm a INFP*

Introverted (*I*) 51.52% Extroverted (E) 48.48%
Intuitive (*N*) 58.14% Sensing (S) 41.86%
Feeling (*F*) 51.43% Thinking (T) 48.57%
Perceiving (*P*) 57.89% Judging (J) 42.11%

but yesterday i did a the personality test on this site http://www.mypersonality.info
and it told me the same :O! oh!


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

So many fellow INFP's here, nice!


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Drusilla said:


> So many fellow INFP's here, nice!


INFPs RULE!

Sorry that you're vaguely similar to me... :blank I feel your pain

But yeah! WE OWN THIS SITE! Magic...:boogie


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

INFJ

Introverted (*I*) 80.65% Extroverted (E) 19.35%
Intuitive (*N*) 52.78% Sensing (S) 47.22%
Feeling (*F*) 52.5% Thinking (T) 47.5%
Judging (*J*) 51.43% Perceiving (P) 48.57%

Would have thought I was more thinking than feeling, and percieving than judging, but

*INFJ* - "Author". Strong drive and enjoyment to help others. Complex personality.

That sure does sound like me


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Dec 4, 2009)

I just took a Myers Briggs Personality Test and I came up with accurate results. It took me a while to answer all the questions as I took my time to make sure I picked the answer that most accurately applied to me. 
Apparently, Mother Teresa, Nelson Mandela, Jerry Seinfeld and I have a lot in common. :b lol

My personality type is INFJ

http://typelogic.com/infj.html

This following is a link to the test. If you so wish to try it yourself, you might find that this will yield more accurate results.

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp


----------



## Thor (Dec 13, 2009)

Everytime I've taken one of these tests I've been an *ISTJ*. Apparently this is known as the Inspector personality type.

"The one word that best describes *Inspectors* is *superdependable*. Whether at home or at work, Inspectors are extraordinarily persevering and dutiful, particularly when it comes to keeping an eye on the people and products they are responsible for. In their quiet way, Inspectors see to it that rules are followed, laws are respected, and standards are upheld."

I think that sums me up pretty well.

Oh and apparently Clint Eastwood is an ISTJ... that's pretty cool!


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

bump


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am INFJ.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks like the majority are intuitive, equally being split between the NF and NT. 

In a close 3rd are the SJ and lastly SP.


There are a much greater % of J. This one makes sense.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 58.62% Extroverted (E) 41.38%
Sensing (*S*) 69.7% Intuitive (N) 30.3%
Feeling (*F*) 62.07% Thinking (T) 37.93%
Judging (*J*) 62.5% Perceiving (P) 37.5%
​
Your type is: *ISFJ*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

INFP. It describes me to a tee.


----------

